
Grommet.io – A design system made for React.js - evolve2k
https://grommet.github.io
======
smt88
I read at least 150 words on this site and still have no idea what Grommet is.
A "design system" that "makes the design workflow better" (paraphrasing)
doesn't really tell me anything.

